# A moma woodie with two little ones. Kinda late?



## GAJoe (Aug 26, 2017)

I saw a hen with seven that were starting to fly a month ago. I know I see them here year round. But is it late for them to be this young?


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 26, 2017)

Awesome shot!


----------



## carver (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice!!!


----------

